# Fat Cats Lake



## osu4life (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anyone been to Fat Cats Lake? It's in south franklin county at the SR 62 exit off 71. I drive by there alot and the pond is jamming with people. I guess it's a pay lake. 

Thanks for info,
Steve


----------



## Robocat (Feb 28, 2005)

I've seen it too from I-71 and everytime I've driven by (mostly on weekends) that place it's absolutely packed with vehicles. I don't know anything about the place but I'll bet you're right that it's a paylake.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I heard about that opening up. It is a paylake. I hear there catching some nice fish there. I don't fish paylakes so I havn't tried her out.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Paylake for sure and always packed!! Never fished it just drive by all the time.


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes it's a pay lake and it's only packed mon-sat sunday nights and monday mornings are the best time to fish there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Check in with Flathunter or H20_Mellon...I hear they fish it every Fri/Sat/Sun religously...


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

ok i'll do that


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep sure is a paylake. I've been fishing it every weds now. It's a nice lake people have been catching a lot of fish. Last time I went I caught a 15 pound flathead. If you get a chance check it out, lol and becareful pulling into the entrace, and have fun driving though the field lol it's fun.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jdog said:


> ok i'll do that


Sorry jdog, it was an inside joke, im afriad they won't be able to help you out much..lol


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

it use to be a good lake but now it sucks.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im trying to picture where this place would be??? its at the Rt.62 exit from 71???


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone know the exact location?

im not a big fan of pay lakes either....im just curious on where it would be.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

i drive by it every day. Rte 62 & 3 exit, head east. About 100 yds on north side of road before intersection at stahl rd is a dirt road through a hay field after a white farm house. Take it I guess and it takes you there. that's where vehicles are always coming and going. I know no other details about it.


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

Dans does suck now


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I heard about this place. Sounds to me like a farmer who decided to make a little money while lettin his pond get raped.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen that same lake while on my way to Deer Creek. Fishing at a pay lake is not my cup of tea. I throughly enjoy the "mystery" of fishing. I do like to fish spillways which some anglers might not consider sporting. To each his own. If that pay lake had some big saugeye in it, just maybe I would break down and pay. Maybe.


----------

